# [html/jsp] Dem Inputtext nur Zahlen erlauben



## java777 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte im inputtext nur zahlen erlauben, wie macht man das?
freue mich auf tipps
mfg


----------



## tombe (23. Juni 2010)

Ist vermutlich nicht ganz so wie du es suchst aber zumindest eine Richtung könnte es sein:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function zahl () {
var wert = document.form.feld.value;
  if (isNaN(wert)) {
    alert(wert + " ist keine Zahl!");
  }

}
</script>
<body>
<form name="form">
<input type="text" name="feld" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" onchange="zahl()"/>
</form>
</body>
```

Gruß Thomas


----------

